# BTS Writing Bin Pegs



## PogDog (Jul 5, 2021)

Okay, so after putting up the shippers, there's about 15" of vertical space for the 3 rows of pegs. Impossible.

Wondering what solutions your pog team came up with. 

We ended up putting in slanted 14" shelves, fencing and dividers. Not great, but it fits.


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jul 5, 2021)

PogDog said:


> Okay, so after putting up the shippers, there's about 15" of vertical space for the 3 rows of pegs. Impossible.
> 
> Wondering what solutions your pog team came up with.
> 
> We ended up putting in slanted 14" shelves, fencing and dividers. Not great, but it fits.



Communication says to put end frames on each side and flex on pegs. In this case I flexed the whole bottom row to the side.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 5, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Communication says to put end frames on each side and flex on pegs. In this case I flexed the whole bottom row to the side.





Talking about this? Where the bottom row of pegs won’t clear the shippers once they are put in? Yeah I guess my team will be trying to solve that tomorrow. Our store only has enough 54” end panels and endcap bases to put in the front.. so we omitted it on the back for the bins


----------



## TargetMcFly (Jul 5, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> View attachment 12629
> Talking about this? Where the bottom row of pegs won’t clear the shippers once they are put in? Yeah I guess my team will be trying to solve that tomorrow. Our store only has enough 54” end panels and endcap bases to put in the front.. so we omitted it on the back for the bins



Yep. The shippers are too tall, had to move the bottom row.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 5, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Yep. The shippers are too tall, had to move the bottom row.


Yikes.. yeah that’s a really tight fit for a 54” tall section.. they should have made them 64” tall gondolas


----------



## PogDog (Jul 5, 2021)

TargetMcFly said:


> Communication says to put end frames on each side and flex on pegs. In this case I flexed the whole bottom row to the side.


I missed that in the early set notes.

I also loved how the pog was clearly a modified T-Frame setup (Probably used last year's T-Frame pog since the writing bins were a focal).


----------



## PogDog (Jul 5, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> View attachment 12629
> Talking about this? Where the bottom row of pegs won’t clear the shippers once they are put in? Yeah I guess my team will be trying to solve that tomorrow. Our store only has enough 54” end panels and endcap bases to put in the front.. so we omitted it on the back for the bins


😬 I feel for your team. 

You guys are still using yellow labels?!


----------



## PogDog (Jul 5, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Yikes.. yeah that’s a really tight fit for a 54” tall section.. they should have made them 64” tall gondolas


We only have 54 and 84 heights in our store. 

But I've seen focals call for 64" in Pets before. Not that we'd change our focal to that size. Just wish Corp wouldn't send pogs for setups we don't have. I my support and get the most useless of responses (sorry, make it fit). Like why do I even bother with MyChat they're so incompetent (I hope someone from MyChat sees this and feels ashamed cause they really are useless).


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 5, 2021)

PogDog said:


> 😬 I feel for your team.
> 
> You guys are still using yellow labels?!


Yeah those are the label strips they send to our store.. personally not a big fan of the yellow


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 5, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> Yeah those are the label strips they send to our store.. personally not a big fan of the yellow


Between missing fixtures because leadership has this habit of recycling fixtures they don’t think we are using anymore and we always find out we are short the week of set. Or when the pogs are just so badly designed it just doesn’t work and you have to basically fudge it.

every set, every year is a huge pile of problems you are trying to solve and make it work.

short two 54” end panels and endcap bases, one 84” endcap panel with single prong for the Yoobi Focal.. we ordered some and on the label on the outside of the packaging for the panel it says single prong but you open it and it’s a double prong at the top. So they sent the wrong thing when we ordered it. And missing a whole tframe for the planners/journals so I guess that’s going on one of the carts.

love it


----------

